# Rear Fanged Snakes



## MilKnCookies (Dec 16, 2009)

are any rear fanged snakes on the DWA list? if so, which ones?
also if anyone has a list of the snaked on the list it would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Boiga species have been taken off the list. I believe Boomslangs (or possibly twig snakes, but not 100% sure) are rear fanged, these are definately on the list!!!


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Mujician said:


> Boiga species have been taken off the list. I believe Boomslangs (or possibly twig snakes, but not 100% sure) are rear fanged, these are definately on the list!!!


boomslangs are 100% rear fanged


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

The rear fanged species on the DWA are:
Dispholidus typus
Thelatornis sp
Rhabdophis tigrinus
Rhabdophis subminiatus
Philodryas olfersii
Malpolon sp.

There are 2 further species, both very obscure, a South American false viper, and one other whose name evades me off the top of my head.


----------



## MilKnCookies (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks for the replys guys


----------

